# September 2015 Windows updates KB3086255 breaks many games



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

http://myonlinesecurity.co.uk/september-2015-windows-updates-kb3086255-breaks-many-games/

I am just going to mention one update which will almost certainly cause a lot of problems for a load of users, mainly gamers who play popular games from a few years ago.

MS15-097: Description of the security update for the graphics component in Windows: September 8, 2015 KB3086255

This update basically disables secdrv.sys which is an anti-piracy copy protection that is used by many games developers and some other software companies. The driver, secdrv.sys, is used by games which use Macrovision SafeDisc. Without the driver, games with SafeDisc protection would be unable to play on Windows.

There have been many security issues with it over the years and Microsoft decided not to allow it to run or be installed at all in windows 10


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*KB3086255* didn't appear in the first 9 updates I got today in Windows 7 64-bit, but it did appear later.

I'm not a gamer, but after reading your post, I decided to hide it.

----------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

I wouldn't hide that one Frank. If you are not a gamer, you shouldn't have to worry. Letting the update disable the driver is the safest option. There are attacks using that driver


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I stand corrected. It did install earlier with the other updates.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Any game listed here that shows safedisc or securerom as the DRM method is almost certain not to run with https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3086255 installed and active


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Well that is a bonehead maneuver by MS. Somewhat typical though, we found a problem so we will just shut down the problem, not try to fix it.
They had to know this was a key component, yet decide to just remove it anyway. 

But, thanks for this info. It may explain a few game issues we are getting with Windows 10 and older games not opening or installing.
Yet another test to include in our "did you check this?" list of questions.

Edit: you may not want to include that site link though. :X3:


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Just about to finish updating, nearly rebooted then saw this. Uninstalling now as I am a big gamer as many know.

Thanks Derek


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

And looking in the list you gave for the games, I have a few of them. Posting on the gaming forums now, as many mates may not be happy bunnies soon


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Actually, is this really just for games that come on a disk? What about Steam?

I'll have to have a readup on this fully, as most of my games are on Steam


----------



## nitrous123 (Apr 23, 2007)

I just saw this on in my update queue glad I read the updates in detail before updating. I have a couple of games in that list that are disc based or purchased digitally. Am I right in saying if you have purchased the game, and applied the update and the game then does not load, using a crack will still execute the game wouldn't it?


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

We don't condone cracks, but if you look at the first link, it explains how to temporarily turn on the service whilst running the game.

I've also just asked on the Steam forums, and it looks like its just disk based games. Steam related games doesn't seem to be an issue, as there is no physical copy. I'm also going to assume games on Uplay and Origin are the same.

I suppose the best way would be install the update, and see if your games work. As I have over 200 in Steam (yep, hate it when its Steam Sales) I would be here till next year trying them all out 

You could always try the enable route if there are issues, and if still no joy, uninstall the update.


----------



## Simulated (Sep 14, 2006)

I'll have to keep on the look out for that update. I have several of the games listed that I still like to play. I'm still running windows 7 with the option to upgrade to 10, just haven't wanted to since I found out that Star Wars Battlefront 2 won't work on windows 10.
All my older games are disk based.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Battlefront won't work on Win10? I'll dig out info on that, I know a lot of my gaming pals won't be happy


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

I've just thought about the battlefront bit... It may work.

Win 10 came out, and many of my gaming pals have it, and play games that were designed for Win7, and some for earlier versions only, like XP, and they have no trouble. It should work.

Still, I'm not upgrading, no need to yet, as no games have come out just for Win10


----------



## Bhenjie06 (Oct 29, 2015)

Thanks for the info guys, learned something today.


----------



## drues1986 (Dec 8, 2015)

same here


----------



## Vulcanwarrior (Dec 18, 2015)

Dvk01 avatar is a exact depiction of how I feel with Windows 10 haha


----------



## kenbok51 (May 31, 2011)

I have been thinking recently of setting up a few of my older PC's in the basement just for running the older games (win98se maybe). Since they would not be networked I wouldn't have to worry about critical (or otherwise) updates. A few of the games I saw on that list Oni, Kiss Psycho Circus and others, I own but couldn't install on XP anyway. There's nothing stopping me from installing a slip-streamed Win XP SP1 or 2 for the ones that will run on that OS, and if the PC is not networked I don't have to worry about the games getting trashed by MS. I have never been one to allow MS to automatically update my PC but I have to admit I missed this one. I checked my registry and secdrv.sys is definitely been disabled. I don't think I have to worry too much though since I read the problem occurs during the CDCheck when starting the game and that is not an issue for me. I suppose this is a one two punch for MS. Force everyone to buy newer games or switch to running an XBox 360 console. They would love that.


----------



## JohnMcDaniel (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm a big gamer too so i should uninstall it's updates.


----------



## ReginaHenry (Apr 4, 2017)

Still, I'm not upgrading, no need to yet, as no games have come out just for Win10


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup (Aug 26, 2017)

@ dvk01. Derek, will the work around that you posted above still work in Win 10? Or am I just boned? I can install AoE II but I can't run it. Same with old Sims games. The only old game it plays is Warzone 2100 but I downloaded that from wz2100 dot net so no CD check. 

Sorry about the "dot" thing. I don't know the rules yet so I don't do links.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

if the old games have copy protection they will mot work on W10


----------



## Coco767 (Jul 31, 2015)

Awwww.......

This just made me want to stick with XP and Win7. For now, at least. Not sure what games I can get for 1.59 GB of RAM and XP, ....... or 4 GB of RAM and Win7 anyways. But... this is still a bummer. Think I have that update on Win7 computer....... going to uninstall if do.


----------



## Coco767 (Jul 31, 2015)

Not sure what games can get for 1.59 GB RAM and XP... or 4 GB RAM and Win7 either for that matter... still a bummer, though. Think I have that update on Win7 computer... If I have it will probably uninstall the update.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

What is your question Coco? This is a 3 year old thread and the last response was 6 months ago. There have been thousands of updates since this thread was started.

So....what is your point here?


----------



## Coco767 (Jul 31, 2015)

Sorry... I should have made it clearer. I meant to say that it I thought that was a bummer. Did not realize that the update was that old. If knew update was that old, would not have posted.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Coco767 said:


> Sorry... I should have made it clearer. I meant to say that it I thought that was a bummer. Did not realize that the update was that old. If knew update was that old, would not have posted.


It is a very good idea to actually _fully_ read the post ( and any links in it ) to find out what it is all about before replying. That applies to *ALL* posts not just this one.

Lots of posts here will give information and there is no need to reply to them at all.
Good Forum Etiquette says that You should *only* reply to posts if you have something useful to say that is helpful to other people reading the topic or a question to ask, that is relevant to the post or topic.

If you just want to post idle chat or make general comments about anything or everything then the random forum is the place to do it, not the tech forums where people are seeking help & advice and unnecessary clutter makes it harder for members & guests to find the information, advice and help they need.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Derek, is it necessary to keep this as a sticky thread or can we release it?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

I have unstuck it. It was ages ago


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

That's what I thought. Thanks.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Crikey, I forgot to unstick this. Thanks Derek


----------

